# extracurriculars at shifa?



## idontknow (Oct 31, 2007)

hey

well alot of colleges emphasize a tad too much on extra-curriculars these days, for whichever reasons that they do.Given the rigors of med school, what does shifa offer to alleviate the presures of studies on med students?

I mean are there any food festivals,fun fairs,field trips,sports days,plays,concerts,parties etc etc?
Anything like the usual stuff we had at school? I know shifa college has an attached hospital so these things cant possibly be on campus, but are these there at all? Or is it just studies studies and studies?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Fun things at Shifa? hmm...Well let's see every year during 1st term there are 2 back to back sports days. Aside from that there is the occasional class field trip although that really depends on your class representatives as they're the ones that are generally responsible for planning them. There was supposed to be a fun fair this year although it was canceled due to security risks or some other equally silly reason. Aside from these types of random things there is generally table tennis set up in the main lobby, which seems to be a big hit with some people.


----------



## rishtyameena (Oct 8, 2007)

I've heard there's an annual talent show at Shifa that's usually fun. Or is that just one of those rumors?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes, there is a talent show--I forgot to mention that earlier. It generally includes short videos, skits, singing acts, etc. There's usually a fairly good turnout of students especially since the non-educational activities at Shifa are few and far between.


----------



## Meds07 (Sep 24, 2007)

how do u become a class representatives?

and i cant believe their are no parties etc or whatever.
common, i cant afford to go back to canada every weekend just to party


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

There's an election for class representatives towards the beginning of the year. The exact day that it happens is pretty random and it'll probably be during a break between classes. Each "candidate" will walk around the class and try to tell as many people as they can to vote for them and get their friends to do the same for maybe 10-15 minutes. There may or may not be impromptu speeches followed by elections, which are really just based on who you like better...haha.

There is 1 representative for the guys and 1 for the girls---ya know to keep the gender mixing to a minimum #wink


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

The first thing i saw when i walked in was a table tennis setup, lol. At that moment i told self "Self this is the college for me".#laugh


----------



## Meds07 (Sep 24, 2007)

oh great dude......
u can play five years of table tennis everyday and then go on to become an olympic champion at table tennis...lol (a lot of sarcasm involved)....
seriosly dude.....
i guess i'll try to have to become a class representative....just so i can teach people how to live a life...

p.s. sorry, no offence to my about to be senior " shifaians who can only think of playing table tennis all day in that main lounge"


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Most of the guys I know at Shifa play bball, soccer, and cricket pretty regularly as long as we're not having tests.


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

i was justa joking.k.

I cant believe there is table tennis in the olympics, lol.
Korea's king of spin - Table Tennis -
I would prefer the three sports Mastahriz mentioned plus tennis(although i dont think there are any civilian tennis courts in Pakistan). 

Is there enough snow in murree to snowboard?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

There are definitely tennis courts in Islamabad. Two of my friends are always talking about how they played tennis over the weekend.

No idea about the snowboarding. I wish though... I *totally wish.*


----------



## Meds07 (Sep 24, 2007)

hey mr.Pride

now ur talkin sense bro. well i dunno about snowboardin( i wish), but there are places in murre arranged for skiing...ur prolly gonna have to arrange fur your own snowboard...
they do have many basketball and tennis courts in islamabad..i am not sure, but i think i saw a tennis court near shifa...


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

A tennis court near Shifa would be great. 
As long as there is a adequate amount of snow.#happy


----------



## idontknow (Oct 31, 2007)

MalamJaba (i dont know how to spell it) is a place somewhere in the north of pakistan and i think u can snowboard and skii there.Its a decent 5-7 hour drive from islamabad. But i guess these days its not safe to go there because of some sort of unrest in the northern areas. (i really dont know what,but thats why our school trip was cancelled)


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Has anything changed at Shifa concerning extra-cirriculars at shifa? What about going to LUMS Olympiad?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm wd u have time for thsese as studies r soooo hard


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, you would.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

thts gd to hear that i had a view that med studies r really very tough


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> Yes, you would.


 
Good to hear. A whole team needs to go to the Olympiad from an institution. One can't go alone. I hope we have time and resources to do so.


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

what about clubs and organizations?


----------



## king khan (Sep 3, 2008)

hey wht abt concerts???#happy shifa is affliated with bahria university and bahria ive heard has alays sumthng goin on like concerts...........


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

king khan, if ure a girl, i would suggest not going to any concerts (this applies to guys as well but more so girls) although i've never been to one here according to freinds that have people at this places often have not respect for the girls that come... sometimes with terrible consequences.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

king khan said:


> hey wht abt concerts???#happy shifa is affliated with bahria university and bahria ive heard has alays sumthng goin on like concerts...........


 
And which band is worth wasting pocket money on! #growl


----------



## king khan (Sep 3, 2008)

studentofmed said:


> king khan, if ure a girl, i would suggest not going to any concerts (this applies to guys as well but more so girls) although i've never been to one here according to freinds that have people at this places often have not respect for the girls that come... sometimes with terrible consequences.


dude do you seriously thnk tht a person with nick ''KING'' and ''KHAN' can be a girl#wink !!!!!!! but you are right most of the concerts are not appropriate for girls!!!!!!



usmanmir said:


> And which band is worth wasting pocket money on! #growl


 well i dont know about you but bands like strings junoon are pretty gud and as far as concerts even atif aslam ali zafar concerts are real fun#happy and my favourite u wud not want to mis his performance ABRAR UL HAQ!!!!!#laugh seriously this guy has got amazing moves #wink


----------

